# 2 Year Enclosure



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok So there are lots of people who like to brag about how cheap they were able to build an enclosuer.

This is what I have made with little skill as a bit of a project over the past two years.

Originally it was designed for Dragons, but now houses a Bredki and a Coastal.

And befor you ask about price, the plants are 4 at @ $17. Glass is just under $100. Dimming thermostat $160 (Microclimate B1). Other fittings, ply, paint, screws, vents.

Call it a labour of love.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome 
Wish I was handy, lol


----------



## mike83 (Apr 28, 2012)

Love it I would buy something like that for sure well done looks great.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 28, 2012)

looks awesome.


----------



## Reptar859 (Apr 29, 2012)

Awsome job you have to feel good about the end result.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 29, 2012)

that's really cool... what size is it?


----------



## Tinky (Apr 29, 2012)

Its 1400 wide, and each enclosure is 500 x 500.

Was designed to go between two doors at my old house.

Would love to start on a new one, more suited to aborial snakes, but might just sit back and apreciate this one for a little while.


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 29, 2012)

That looks great!! I have been running idea's around in my mine also. I really need to check out the old free standing wardrobe i have in my room,double doors. Would be perfect to house my upcoming albino darwin,when i get it. Need to check thickness of the wood and what sort it is etc,but the idea is there.


----------



## al3xha (May 4, 2012)

Very nice job, there is nothing better than building custom enclosures for your reptiles, This is one i did recently for a couple just getting into herp'sView attachment 250531


----------



## Endeavour (May 4, 2012)

Very nice do you ship to the UK:lol:.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Wow, that is awesome
> Wish I was handy, lol



It's not really difficult...

I can give you my designs. Just finished building my own, it's not hard at all (I never design or worked with wood before).

Briefly, I just walked into a pet shop, saw how Reptile One build their Saburra 120 and went home and designed my own!
Saburra comes in 4 different sizes; 1 vertical for arboreal snakes and 1 other design, but 3 different sizes for terrestrial snakes/skinks etc. 60, 90 and 120 cm.

Did research the materials and slightly adjusted the size of enclosure accordingly to materials sold at Bunnings (Masters, Mitre 10 etc.)
All material came to less than $125 (less the glass doors).

Reptile One enclosures are made in Asia, of Melamine MDF. It doesn't exist in Oz, so I bought normal white Melamine (chipboard) got it cut to size and the rest is easy.


The tricky part for me, were the hinges (even Reptile One went for a cheap nasty hinge option with their latest designs)... 
After a couple attempts, I went with a PIANO HINGE, which you can get it cut to size, approx. $22-$24.

The 2x 5mm sliding glass doors, tempered and cut to size was the next big expense (the same as a 5mm sheet of perspex, uncut) approx. $30.

The next big expense was the plastic tracks for the sliding glass doors... approx. $22-25.

Then the light/heat fittings if you don't already have them (which I do).

So, my whole 4ft enclosure looks exactly like the Saburra 120 and it costs less than $200!! Instead of the SALE retail price of $250 for the black one and $300 for the Beech one. – But the full retail price is approx. $450 or so!!
(Plus, I was not 'forced' to buy a black enclosure as Saburra no longer comes in Beech colour.

Hope this helps.

P.S. – You should try to have the vents on both side panels, to create air flow.
One closer to the top and the other closer to the bottom and closer to the front/glass doors so there's no draft at the back, where hides are.
The reason for this: HOT AIR RISES and snakes don't like drafts! READ ATTACHED graphics.


----------



## reptalica (May 6, 2012)

Nice pic the one on the left. Did u get that off Kel and Julie Worley's site?????


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Nice pic the one on the left. Did u get that off Kel and Julie Worley's site?????



I'm not sure who they are?

Which one?
I designed them in Photoshop and Illustrator.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 7, 2012)

*Tinky *- Very nice ... I'd buy one for sure. How's driving that up to the sunny coast sound? 

*rvcasa *- Do you build and sell these. I'd defs pay $200 for one maybe even more!


----------



## rvcasa (May 9, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> *Tinky *- Very nice ... I'd buy one for sure. How's driving that up to the sunny coast sound?
> 
> *rvcasa *- Do you build and sell these. I'd defs pay $200 for one maybe even more!



I only built this enclosure for my son's Woma.
I've chosen Melamine 'cause it's easier to damp and wipe, (plus I don't like the old fashion stained pine)

And I only posted here 'cause I noticed people interested on spending money buying design plans, when I think they're easy to draw. 
So I though I would share.

Materials were under $200, but the reason it's not commercially viable, is; once I charge my labour it would no longer be an 'affordable' or a budget cage anymore. (not to mention the delivery costs to anywhere).

When I first posted this project I forgot to mention that I just wanted to point out that anyone can do it! 
Even if you've never drawn/built anything like this, as I haven't!


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 9, 2012)

lol well you did great!


----------



## Ezmay (May 9, 2012)

looks great


----------



## NTNed (May 19, 2012)

Awesome idea, I'll be looking at stuff like that from now on. Off to the tip shop I go.


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 20, 2012)

you build this from scratch??...or was it a conversion??....also any chance if it was from scratch in sending me the diagrams for it.....would love to build something like this myself


----------

